# Happy New year 2018



## micole66 (Jun 7, 2014)

Happy New year!!!


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Happy New Year to you, too!


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Yes, Happy New Year! Hopefully, 2018 is exactly what everyone wants it to be! I know a lot of folks had a rough 2017, we had friends lose loved ones unexpectedly and so many families are dealing with substance abuse problems.

Here is to a Great NEW YEAR! Healthy goats, healthy families and prosperity plus anything else needed!


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

Heres to 2018! I hope its everything that you guys hope it will be.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Happy New Year!!!


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Happy New year


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

I rang in the new year doing goat chores. (My day is from noon to 5 am) I watched Simpsons (I haven't seen them in years!) with DH for about an hour then he went to bed and I did chores. 

That was a good safe way to celebrate!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Happy 2018!!!!!


----------



## Old Post Farm (Nov 15, 2017)

woooo hooooo 2018!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow 2018
















Hope everyone has a happy New Year.


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

yay 2018 I celebrated with 70 degree weather and apple pie from last week


----------

